# The Official "amirite Fellas" Thread



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, u rite bro!...







...especially the first one about the bikini!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...this...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol so true bob


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob youre posting sh*t i already posted
stop jewing the thread up


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why is central allowed to have internets again?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

awww i forgot danny is an avid womens defender. chicks before dicks, wasnt that what you always told me?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Im just a hater man. Carry on.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

These are actually pretty good!...







...the sad fact is that they are more the truth instead of funny!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

easier to kill the baby then repaint...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i think ill cap off tonight with a guy logic one. switch it up a little


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

These are good!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

my last picture failed. too lazy to edit. time to fap and shower...ttyl


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ lmao at the fly thing







so true


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

apparently obvious troll wasnt obvious enough


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Lame ass memes.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

kevin ur such a kewl troll







teach me how to be like you pleaseeeee


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

You aint gotta be me too be in me baby


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...Da'fuq did I just read??!!....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Da said:


> ^^^...Da'fuq did I just read??!!....


He said "You aint gotta be me too be in me baby". God knows what he's TRYING to say but that's what came out.

and ditto on the


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ how amazingly enlightening


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn good post, Central!..







...I'm always down with informative articles!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i totally believe in that. its just most of us, including me, volunteer to work over 40 because we need to cash. it would be hella nice if employers started paying more for quality rather then hiring everyone on at some $10/hour bullshit pay. thats what i took away from the article


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..Exactly!..and not only that, but another significant point that I took away from this article is the fact that inflation has skyrocketed over the last 40 years or so but not in conjuction with the pay scale!..Most families are barely living above the poverty line and good portion are barely making above minimum wage...but yet prices are ridiculously high...Gas, food, real estate, clothes, cars, etc...just about everything you can think of!..I remember back in junior high class our teacher kept telling us how we'd all be making at least $100,000k a year when we got older but the cost of living would be a lot higher also!...well, he got half the equation right!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah whenever people say "whats up" to me i always respond with "the cost of living"
i mean hows someone suppose to buy a $150,000 dollar house, pay for a $20-30,000 car, eat, health insurance, pay taxes and kids on 30k a year?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..and if you are only paying that much for a house, it's near the projects or the inner city where crime and poverty are high!!...sh*t, even a two bedroom rancher with one bathroom and only one level is going to cost around $175,000 in this area!...Most houses here in the baltimore/DC/MD/Northern VA area are averaging $500,000 and up!...Yup, a cool half-millon to live in a fuckin' cardboard box!...







...As that Russian comedian used to say a long time ago..."What a country!"...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

one good thing about cleveland. you can get a good house cheaper then much of the country. and no, not settle for a bad area. cleveland doesnt really have many bad areas. theres probably a small town sized area east of downtown where id advice people to steer clear of, but this city overall is really right in the middle. not poshy, but not bad. we do have crazy lake front areas tho. millionaires row.

my friend lives in NJ right outside new york city. he has a house as large as mine and paid $600,000 for it! its all about where you live mayne


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^^...tru, dat!...







....And my geographical location (MD/DC/VA) is ranked in the top 5 most expensive areas yet again according to the Census Bureau!..Which is kind of good if you are looking for decent areas to live in and we are literally 30 minutes from Baltimore and 30 minutes from Washington DC...two major cities with lots of jobs...and also plenty of million dollar communities and beaches are only a two - three hour drive away!...Having said that, it still doesn't justify the ridiculous cost of living...sh*t, I'm struggling and living from check to check...







...barely making it!...but I am starting to get my head above water again and believe me when I say I am going to make a real concerted effort to save money!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never been to DC area. im dying to go and check out all the history there. i heard DC has a huge ghetto.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> never been to DC area. im dying to go and check out all the history there. i heard DC has a huge ghetto.


Let me know when you are in the area, bro!..







...yeah, just like every major city, there are good parts and bad parts...Southeast is terrible!..ghetto's, slums, crime, poverty, violence, etc!...the rest of DC is absolutely gorgeous!...Ditto for Baltimore!..the inner harbor used to be beautiful and awesome!..and still is but a lot of gangs still reside in the city and up around "the block" and it has it's fair share of hoodlums and crime as well...I guess you just have to take it with a grain of salt!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

true true. wouldnt be a big city without its martin luther king jr blvd.
i think a DC trip might be doable next summer. already got the rest of this years nice season booked up. going to cedar point in 2 weeks with the female. doing a week trip up there.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^..is your current girlfriend the mother of your child?....Anyhow, wish you guys the best!..and definitely let me know if you are in the area next summer!...You'll have a great time and won't be disappointed!..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

....back to memes


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Hahaha student fail.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Why is central allowed threads


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

because im 70% of this sites traffic. problem fellow members?


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

<crickets>​


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

not at all, brah!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Bawb2u said:


> <crickets>​


exactly what happens when i dont post


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Central said:


> <crickets>​


exactly what happens when i dont post
[/quote]

Yeah, it was just a joke. I've got no problems here or anywhere, just dicking around for something to do.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

yeah, this thread is getting to be just like my uncle Lou's italian cold cut...long, stale, and full of baloney!...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your greek da manster. This thread is getting like your Uncle Sabaziotis sex life. Boring, repetitive, and gay a f*ck.

<crickets>


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

^^...I can't tell a lie!..good one, DT!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

daman...seriously...just.........no..


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what in the f*ck da manster, custard like man slime and purple head.... central you remember that efukt video, just brought back horrid memories of that nasty sh*t


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

the orgasm from hell was my favorite
post it here, im sure aegirs cool wif it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

nahh its straight up porn and I wish I made such amazing sex noises... hardest I have laughed at some sh*t in a long time


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

C'mon guys!..I was just piggy backing off that lame ass meme post that Central posted about the girl masturbating with the egg!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

you......what have you done...


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im changing this thread into a girl next door thread. search for average chicks and profile pics and lets rate and discuss them and see how we can all profit from said discussions. ready, ill start


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

No central...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

..ok


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> im changing this thread into a girl next door thread. search for average chicks and profile pics and lets rate and discuss them and see how we can all profit from said discussions. ready, ill start


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

how about her? doable? you like, yes?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> how about her? doable? you like, yes?


After a few beers or so.......


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

da'man has my standards i think. i like this man very much. da'man would you do a dude dressed in a skirt? like a full out broguy all bearded up n sh*t? i mean at the end of the day a wet holes a wet hole, amirite?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no comment on both of your standards


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


> da'man has my standards i think. i like this man very much. da'man would you do a dude dressed in a skirt? like a full out broguy all bearded up n sh*t? i mean at the end of the day a wet holes a wet hole, amirite?


Nah, I wouldn't say all that, brah!...







...God fogive me the day I get that desperate!..


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

God must forgive you often brah


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

<-----


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Ooohhh dear god!







...is that real?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Piranha-Freak101 said:


> Ooohhh dear god!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it sure is, brah!..







...no damn wonder those towel heads fuk livestock!...







...considering the alternavite?!...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what the f*ck... can you please get that the f*ck off my screen


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BBAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA THAT PICTURE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I go away for the weekend, and this is what happens ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

That happened the other day but not with a book I wanted some burger king.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

dafuq is this sh*t


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

are you double posting


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

are you double posting

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are

ooo you are


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

nice tat


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what tat

what tat

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr

not letting me double post n e moarr


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob im not even trying to lul or anything, youre annoying as f*ck right now. seriously stfu and go do your double post sh*t in aqhu. 
fuckin coke heads


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDD

I WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDDI WANNNA HOLD YOUR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANDDD

I WANNA YOUR HOLD YOUR HAND

I WANNA HOLD UR HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNDDDDD


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Central said:


>


have to try that one...


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

zuper funny pictures central


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

zuper funny pictures central


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

zuper funny pictures central


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central

zuper funny pictures central


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

when you see it you will sh*t bricks


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

tru? :


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob in 30 years refusing to give up the party life


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Central did I do good? I got your back brah. 4 life. I would describe our friendship to be tighter than that of the recording artist of Deathrow Records during the early nineties.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

doctor driz-ayz about to riz-zip sh*t up


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

wtf does that mean pfreak

loled hard at some of them memes, fly one was the best... f*cking miracles


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what the f*ck happended to a.q.h.u?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

this happened to me last night


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## fishguy1313 (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^ wow, nice funny picture from 2004


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that is the best f*cking nature fact ever


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

MY BODY IS ALWAYS READY


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol @ the security guard


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

danny was this you on your trip?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i hate when i do this


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i totally fucked this up with an extra meme face that i didnt notice...ignore it
too lazy to edit


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

funny sh*t, but your obsession with pfreak has gotten downright disturbing UMISSHIMBRO? WAAAAAAAAAA

his dad is a sloppy drunk who beats him

you went there

it wasnt appreciated by the young yolo (ymcmb)

surrogate mexi-baby father relationship = FIN.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

lololololololol



Central said:


>


u put a lot of effort into this one i see,


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol boring ass night. the thing you dont know is that i had another one way more epic almost done and it messed up and i had to start over from scratch.
#nosociallife


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I thoroughly enjoy each and every meme you make, atleast there is a little paki boy somewhere far in the burbs of canada's east enjoying a lol -

*because*

*of*

You.

<3


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

most of the sh*t here isnt my creation...but everything from that comic about pfreak on is all me babeh
<3

heres to no social life *muffled gunshot*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

At the car one.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

amirite bout this?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

dat feel


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yet another boring night making memes


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

good set


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

#bestcomicever

Just a side note, Chum Lee the fat dolt from Pawn Stars drives a f*cking Maserati. Also that shop has become a tourist trap in Vegas you gotta wait in a massive line-up to get it and look around. Good for them though, they should cash in a couple million before they fade away.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

omg sideshow bob, this thread makes my work day a bit more bearable


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

lmfaoooo at the artist sketches


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

russians


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

http://global3.memecdn.com/******-logic_o_961286.jpg


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

DO WANT


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

@ the last set


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

We should rename this thread memecenter.com


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

http://global3.memecdn.com/tom-jerry-childhood-ruined_webm_1006909.webm


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

I love how this 40 year old gay posts pokemon memes as if he understand them. I bet hes all like "ahhh yeaa look at the little fire lizard tryna get into the clubbb hehehe hes so small bob and danny r gunna lol so much".

do you even flamethrower bro?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> I love how this 40 year old gay posts pokemon memes as if he understand them. I bet hes all like "ahhh yeaa look at the little fire lizard tryna get into the clubbb hehehe hes so small bob and danny r gunna lol so much".
> 
> do you even flamethrower bro?


thats more or less exactly what happened. never watched or played anything pokemon
#dealwithit


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahahah omg you guys will love this XD


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

new pokemon is gay central, go f*ck off.

laughed my ass off at the kill me now


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

wow one of the best comic mem thingys i have read


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

agreed that was amazing, good recovery central


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i made this one today 
you can all thank me in whatever manner you wish


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pfreak will get this (has to do with his iphone)


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

delete this thread already
its not funny anymore


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

some of us havnt read it all


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

just save yourself time and go to memecenter.com
its less laggy over there too.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Central said:


>


Some awesome vintage and rare celebrity pics!!...


----------



## Demon Darko (Jan 28, 2007)

That Dali one is pretty cool.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

I looked all around the picture didn't find warren g anywhere in that pic


----------



## Malladus (Jul 1, 2013)

Trigga said:


> I looked all around the picture didn't find warren g anywhere in that pic


Warren G. Harding brv...


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Lol trolol

Come on trav


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

the midget in the Star Wars pic also played in the movie "Time Bandits"...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

im sorry for bumpin this but i just about died scrolling through this thread again
hahahahahhahaha
"i had a dream you cheated on me....APOLOGIZE"


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

this thread is broken for me.. all it does is say posted image


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

update your computer
clean up your life asshole
jesus...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

my computer is worth more than the car you drive asshole


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

its a 2006 escape. i would hope so


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what the f*ck? stop degrading yourself bro


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Why is central allowed to have internets again?


2+ years later, my statement still holds true.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pretty sure last time i dipped for a few weeks and this place went back to crickets.
sooo...do the math. you're welcome.


----------

